

Could Apple become the next Comcast? - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/could-apple-become-the-next-comcast/2015/03/18/a90a8e9c-ccc3-11e4-8c54-ffb5ba6f2f69_story.html

======
yunyeng
Apple is developing really slow after Steve Jobs, but if they play their cards
smartly they will dominant this Online TV industry with their devices in every
people's houses and pockets. They already have the fundamental background as
hardware, only thing they need to do is signing contracts with shows and
channels.

------
joezydeco
_If it succeeds, Apple could become the biggest gateway to online video — the
new Comcast for the Internet._

Um, unless Apple has some means to cancel and overtake thousands of municipal
cable franchise agreements and string millions of miles of coax, Comcast will
still be the gateway to <x>. Comcast will _always_ be the internet, unless
they're broken up by the feds.

